# A view from the deer stand.



## Howard Roark

Good morning world.


----------



## Buck70

We need more views from a deer stand. Everyone please post the view from your stand.


----------



## strothershwacker




----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## Howard Roark

This afternoon.


----------



## Howard Roark

Yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Howard Roark

On my grandads farm during muzzle loading season.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot




----------



## kmckinnie




----------



## kmckinnie

This morning.


----------



## kmckinnie

Errrr yesterday afternoon ^^


----------



## Jimmypop

This the 18th year.


----------



## wvdawg

My view this morning.


----------



## Howard Roark

My son and daughter in law drove up from Atl today so he could hunt this afternoon. He is hunting my 86 year old dads stand which dad said after last nights hunt was the best afternoon ever, and he didn’t kill a deer. Lots of rutting activity.

My view for today.


----------



## Buck70

I love this thread!


----------



## Howard Roark

Walked out the back door to actually stand at a stand this afternoon.  The buck struck a pose earlier this week.


----------



## Buck70

Bump for more views a deer stand.


----------



## Jimmypop

From inside late October ; left, front, right.


----------



## blood on the ground

Y'all got some good looking spots.


----------



## wvdawg




----------



## wvdawg

A couple of my spots.


----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## pdsniper

This is one view from my tower stand on the creek


----------



## pdsniper

My other tower stand on the other end of my hunting property in South Fulton County


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Howard Roark

Button head.


----------



## model88_308

I took a picture on opening morning (11/9) at 7:53 from what I call the "Truck Stand". Then another at 8:18. Both are shown below.

(Pics are much more clear if you click on them)






Here's the truck that's only 20 yards or so from that stand. Thus the stand's name...


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> View attachment 990249


Some guy pulled this 8 pointer right under me that day at 10:24 am he shot first about 150 yards from me.
Congratulations buddy!
It happens?


----------



## transfixer

view from my tower stand last season,  woods have been thinned since then, so this season I have a better view, just haven't taken a pic yet


----------



## Milkman




----------



## uturn

Here’s a couple of mine!


----------



## Buck70

uturn said:


> Here’s a couple of mine!


Sweet


----------



## RedHills

pdsniper said:


> This is one view from my tower stand on the creekView attachment 991308


Don't matter what property I've ever owned, leases I've been on or public land I hunt....spots like this is where you'll find me during deer and turkey season!


----------



## Nicodemus

Last couple of days in the stand.


----------



## Buck70

Nice, very nice.


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Buck70

I have built and sat in many of those years ago.


----------



## Dave 48

On the way back from one of my spots this morning.


----------



## Dave 48




----------



## Howard Roark

We’re the legs and floor support scabbed?


----------



## Howard Roark

We’re the legs and floor support scabbed?View attachment 992769View attachment 992771


Buck70 said:


> I have built and sat in many of those years ago.





Howard Roark said:


> We’re the legs and floor support scabbed?View attachment 992769View attachment 992772View attachment 992771



Anyone have any idea why my photos are rotated 90 degrees when posted here. Just got an iPhone 11. This is the only place it happens.


----------



## RedHills

Dave 48 said:


> On the way back from one of my spots this morning.
> View attachment 992763


Nice pic!


----------



## RedHills

One of the views I've had in the last few days..under some swamp chestnut and oak trees.


----------



## Buck70

Very nice!


----------



## Howard Roark

This mornings view.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

North & South


----------



## Howard Roark

From today’s journal. 

11/28. Am. Thanksgiving. So much to be thankful for. Cyndee has camped with me since Sunday. I am thankful for the day she was born. Hunting dads stand on Chickasaw creek. 45 in camp and 39 at the bridge.


----------



## Buck70

We all have much to be thankful for.


----------



## mlandrum

My Favorite today!!


----------



## 4HAND




----------



## Buck70

Bump for more pics!


----------



## rip18

Some mighty nice views!


----------



## Buck70

Ttt


----------



## Lilly001

Just a few views.
A couple are seasons old.


----------



## twtabb

My woods are still a mess from hurricane. Progress is slow. But we hope to replant by next year.


----------



## 4HAND

twtabb said:


> My woods are still a mess from hurricane. Progress is slow. But we hope to replant by next year.


That sure looks familiar. We finally go ours huntable. I did a thread on it.


----------



## gma1320

Today's view 

Last weeks view,  there is actually a deer bedded against the log in the background but you can't tell in the picture 

Black Friday's view


----------



## seeker

She lived


----------



## 4HAND

seeker said:


> She lived


Man what a beautiful spot & beautiful plot!


----------



## Hal




----------



## 4HAND

Hal said:


> View attachment 995554


Nose bleed section!


----------



## Drawde

Marjorie Kinnan Rawlings 

We were bred of earth before we were bred of our mothers. Once born, we can live without mother or father, or any other kin, or any friend, or any human love. We cannot live without the earth or apart from it, and something is shriveled in a man's heart when he turns away from it and concerns himself only with the affairs of men.


----------



## 4HAND

Drawde said:


> Marjorie Kinnan Rawlings
> 
> We were bred of earth before we were bred of our mothers. Once born, we can live without mother or father, or any other kin, or any friend, or any human love. We cannot live without the earth or apart from it, and something is shriveled in a man's heart when he turns away from it and concerns himself only with the affairs of men.


Beautiful picture! You win.


----------



## HoCoLion91

View from powerline stand.


----------



## 4HAND

I really like this thread!


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Buck70

This is the best thread now on the campfire.


----------



## strothershwacker

from earlier in the fall. Its not typical to be lookin in the sky from your stand but couldn't help myself.


----------



## Buck70

TTT for more pics


----------



## Head East

Great Pictures, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Howard Roark

Legal shooting time ended at 6:01 pm today. The three photos were taken at 5:51, 5:52 and 5:53 pm. Four bucks (8, fork horn, cow horn and spike) and four does in the plot. Light was fading and buck #5 steps out. He’s a shooter with antlers showing at 70 yards. As I raised my rifle, a doe spotted my movement, snorted and a Chinese fire drill ensued. The buck bolted and I thought he stopped. Put the cross hairs on him and fired. 

The shooter is still alive and the fork horn is in the cooler. 

It still was a great day in the woods.


----------



## dixiecutter




----------



## 4HAND




----------



## Buck70

4HAND said:


> View attachment 997383View attachment 997384


The last picture looks exactly like the set up I had in Dodge Co., Ga.


----------



## 4HAND

1st time sitting this ladder stand this season.


----------



## Silver Britches

What better way to bring in the new year, than sitting in some deer woods?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Silver Britches said:


> What better way to bring in the new year, than sitting in some deer woods?
> 
> View attachment 997542



Buckshot climber?


----------



## Silver Britches

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Buckshot climber?


Yes, it's the Cadillac. Had it since 1990 or '91. I have 2 of them and I love mine. I've had to replace the seats 2 or 3 times over the years, and need to do so again. Other than that, they're still going strong.


----------



## gma1320

Here are a couple from Christmas eve.


----------



## HoCoLion91

2 food plots from the shooting house


----------



## Buck70

Very nice.


----------



## Howard Roark

Discovered this hollow on some land in Madison County last December a year ago. Finally got to hunt it.


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Todd E

The view from my afternoon stand today...........


----------



## Buck70

bump for more pics


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Buck70

Milkman is that a golf course?


----------



## Milkman

Buck70 said:


> Milkman is that a golf course?



Nope, it’s one of my food plots. But I guess you could say the deer  do the same as a grooming mower in keeping it cut 

But I do use a golf cart working and hunting this property.


----------



## Jimmypop

I had just driven the tractor up the ridge to retrieve a deer when I happened to glance back at the stand and thought this made a neat shot. I'm about 220 yards away


----------



## Buck70

Jimmypop said:


> I had just driven the tractor up the ridge to retrieve a deer when I happened to glance back at the stand and thought this made a neat shot. I'm about 220 yards away


Sweet


----------



## Buck70

Bump for more pictures for this year.


----------



## Jimmypop

O.K. Buck.....planted oats Monday, started mowing Tuesday, good rain last night. Upcoming 19th year. I'm 78. Life is good.


----------



## Buck70

Yep, that looks awesome.


----------



## Buck70

Bump for more pics


----------



## Deer Fanatic

This is my labor of love for the last 15 or so years. Climbed a tree i planted...


----------



## Buck70

Deer Fanatic said:


> This is my labor of love for the last 15 or so years. Climbed a tree i planted...


That is awesome.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

View from bout 75yards north of that first pic... looking up the hill toward that climber I was in


----------



## Deer Fanatic

my favorite stand in Illinois....


----------



## Buck70

Love 'em all.


----------



## Timberman




----------



## Buck70

Nice, I like that.


----------



## Howard Roark

I am ready for Saturday morning.


----------



## Buck70

Like that a lot.


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## dixiecutter




----------



## Buck70

Beef, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Howard Roark

In Madison County this afternoon.


----------



## stonecreek

Had this teenager cruise by Saturday morning grunting and pushing the gals around.


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## stonecreek

Walking to stand snapped a quick pic of our harvested east field of peanuts on farm.


----------



## Buck70

Cool pic


----------



## Howard Roark

No photos for me from the past two weeks. We are getting over Covid.


----------



## stonecreek

Howard Roark said:


> No photos for me from the past two weeks. We are getting over Covid.


Get well soon! 3 of my kin folks got it. Like the bad flu for two of them but one got whipped by it. Took about 6 weeks to get over it.


----------



## Howard Roark

stonecreek said:


> Get well soon! 3 of my kin folks got it. Like the bad flu for two of them but one got whipped by it. Took about 6 weeks to get over it.


bad flu for me. My wife has done better with it than I have.


----------



## stonecreek

Quick sit in my creek stand yesterday. May be the last till temps drop at least to 60 degrees. Probably seen 9 does munching on acorns starting around 6. My resident owl helped calm my 1000 squirrels down for a bit.


----------



## stonecreek




----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## snuffy




----------



## Howard Roark

And we’re back in a tree.


----------



## Howard Roark

Beautiful morning.


----------



## 4HAND

Howard Roark said:


> Beautiful morning. View attachment 1046980View attachment 1046981View attachment 1046982View attachment 1046983


Beautiful plot!


----------



## Jimmypop

This morning. Only saw 2 young bucks, no does. Left at 10.


----------



## Howard Roark

Wilkes this morning. Madison Co this afternoon.


----------



## Buck70

Jimmypop said:


> This morning. Only saw 2 young bucks, no does. Left at 10.


Love a powerline stand


----------



## stonecreek

Pretty cool pic of the buzzards flying over my dead hog pit


----------



## stonecreek

A view from the bottom of my box stand that my oldest lil one hunted out of Sunday evening.


----------



## Para Bellum

Up high.


----------



## Russdaddy

Metro Trout said:


> Up high.
> 
> View attachment 1047500


Incredible view!


----------



## Para Bellum

Russdaddy said:


> Incredible view!



Thanks brother.  Your club opening not long ago really peaked my interest.  We're not too far apart.  It just wasn't in the cards for me this year.  Hope you filled your spots!


----------



## Buck70

Metro Trout said:


> Up high.
> 
> View attachment 1047500


Beautiful and very jealous


----------



## Russdaddy

Metro Trout said:


> Thanks brother.  Your club opening not long ago really peaked my interest.  We're not too far apart.  It just wasn't in the cards for me this year.  Hope you filled your spots!



Thanks, yes we are filled for the year. seems to be a great group of like minded hunters. Mountain hunting isn't for everyone but the scenery is hard to beat!


----------



## Howard Roark

Hunting a loaded persimmon patch.


----------



## Buck70

I like that.


----------



## CroMagnum

Buck70 said:


> I love this thread!


Me too


----------



## hawkeye123

Pike co gas line, was scattered frost this am, might not see this again til Dec, was last Tues


----------



## Geffellz18

Metro Trout said:


> Up high.
> 
> View attachment 1047500



What a view! I’d probably miss most shot opportunities sitting in that spot for taking in the scenery-over and over again!


----------



## 4HAND




----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## antharper

This morning... sitting here almost wishing it was spring time , feels like it anyway


----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Buck70

I like that


----------



## Howard Roark

It’s raining in Franklin County and I am thankful for this box, my 87 year old dad who is my hunting partner and a copy of Undaunted Courage


----------



## Buck70

Like it


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Buck70

Very nice


----------



## 4HAND

I love this thread & the hunting camp thread.


----------



## Buck70

The 2 best threads, imho


----------



## Howard Roark

A very nice 6 point.


----------



## fishfryer

Nicodemus said:


> Last couple of days in the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 992030View attachment 992031View attachment 992033View attachment 992034View attachment 992035View attachment 992036View attachment 992037View attachment 992038View attachment 992039


Gentleman Bob is sure pretty,haven't seen a wild quail in too long. All your other wildlife pictures are first rate too. Your collection of pictures are a great treasure that need to be preserved for future generations to see.


----------



## shawnrice




----------



## Todd E

All day sits make for pretty views from the stand.


----------



## Buck70

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> View attachment 1049714


Sweet


----------



## stonecreek

A couple pics this week from stand.


----------



## stonecreek




----------



## stonecreek




----------



## kmckinnie

Here’s a cool view. ?


----------



## kmckinnie

The chair is hard to see. ?


----------



## Bear10

Congrats Kenny, that's my kind of view!


----------



## kmckinnie

Bear10 said:


> Congrats Kenny, that's my kind of view!


That was the other day.


----------



## fatback

From the other evening.


----------



## kmckinnie

We named this deer ?
Jupiter
Pic looks like a planet ?


----------



## kmckinnie




----------



## Bear10

Looks like y’all are having a good year! Those Browning BAR have killed a many of critters over the years for people.


----------



## Howard Roark

kmckinnie said:


> We named this deer ?
> Jupiter
> Pic looks like a planet ?View attachment 1049835


A hard shot to make.


----------



## Howard Roark

Morning view from the WAR 100 stand in the white oaks.


----------



## Howard Roark

And a few more. It makes no sense that some of the photos are rotated 90 degrees.


----------



## kmckinnie

Howard Roark said:


> A hard shot to make.


He got closer.


----------



## kmckinnie

Silly ? posting lols


----------



## Howard Roark

kmckinnie said:


> He got closer.
> 
> But not shooting through your scope.
> View attachment 1050059View attachment 1050059View attachment 1050059


----------



## 4HAND

This morning.


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Buck70

Howard Roark said:


> View attachment 1050683


When squirrels attack.


----------



## Howard Roark

Buck70 said:


> When squirrels attack.


all animals are equal


----------



## Gunsmoke




----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## stonecreek

I have 3 stands I hunt and this buck is following me!


----------



## stonecreek

Found this the other day. Folding chair that came out of a tower stand destroyed by Hurricane Michael in 2018. This chair is wedged about 20’ up in tree and the stand was over 100 yards away.


----------



## Buck70

Wow


----------



## specialk

kmckinnie said:


> Here’s a cool view. ?View attachment 1049780




amazing, hard to catch one napping like that!


----------



## Howard Roark

White oak forest.


----------



## dusty200001

Here’s my view this morning.


----------



## 4HAND

stonecreek said:


> Found this the other day. Folding chair that came out of a tower stand destroyed by Hurricane Michael in 2018. This chair is wedged about 20’ up in tree and the stand was over 100 yards away.View attachment 1050992


If you find a couple of 250lb feeders holler. We don't know what Michael did with them.
??


----------



## Howard Roark

Moved to the creek bottom this afternoon. Mosquitos galore.


----------



## fishfryer

stonecreek said:


> I have 3 stands I hunt and this buck is following me!View attachment 1050982View attachment 1050983


He wants to ride in your truck,ask the preacher what to do.


----------



## 7 point

Heres my view.


----------



## Buck70

My brother shot a good 10 pt from a place just like that.


----------



## stonecreek

Buck that walked by me 3 times in the morning fog the other morning. I guarantee he won’t walk by me next year.


----------



## 7 point

Shubuddy that's a nice buck


----------



## Howard Roark

OTG in a new spot close to home. 

The 3rd photo shows a fresh hog bed that I just noticed.


----------



## Howard Roark

Howard Roark said:


> OTG in a new spot close to home.
> 
> The 3rd photo shows a fresh hog bed that I just noticed. View attachment 1051740View attachment 1051741View attachment 1051742View attachment 1051743


can anyone explain why the 3rd photo is rotated? All photos were taken with the camera in the same orientation.

If I go to the photo and rotate it 365 and repost it will be in the correct orientation.


----------



## Redbeardless

First one is walking in to my stand, other two from the stand.


----------



## Buck70

Like that a lot.


----------



## Buck70

Bump for more views from your stand.


----------



## Howard Roark

OTG again this afternoon. Have no idea why photos are rotating 90 degrees


----------



## Howard Roark

Found a pig taking a nap.


----------



## Navigator0321

Been hunting this stand 15 years, lots of deer taken from this tree.


----------



## Bear10

Hopefully my daughter kills one from this view in the morning.


----------



## Buck70

Like it


----------



## rattlesnake1

Howard Roark said:


> White oak forest.
> 
> View attachment 1051256View attachment 1051257View attachment 1051258View attachment 1051259


it looks like the black rifle may been on a hunt or two.
tell the story!


----------



## Howard Roark

rattlesnake1 said:


> it looks like the black rifle may been on a hunt or two.
> tell the story!



Remington Sportsman 78
Purchased used around 1990
Killed lots of deer and hogs with it.
Putting a synthetic stock and Zeiss scope on it at the end of the season.
Was painted black when purchased.
The felt is for a touch of homemade cover sent or turpentine.


----------



## Howard Roark

Hogs have hit me hard.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sorry I've missed this thread I just looked over them all and enjoyed every one.  Most of you know I love the view from a stand!

Keep them coming please.


----------



## baddave

Taliaferro co.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

@4HAND reminds me of some of your stands. Normally I wouldn’t hunt this but I think everyone has had that opinion just long enough to produce a pinegoat.


----------



## Buck70

baddave said:


> Taliaferro co.


I like it.


----------



## Triple C

Love a view from the stand.


----------



## Bear10

Bear10 said:


> Hopefully my daughter kills one from this view in the morning.


It took an en extra week, but she got it done!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> View attachment 1056243@4HAND reminds me of some of your stands. Normally I wouldn’t hunt this but I think everyone has had that opinion just long enough to produce a pinegoat.


This stand will haunt me for years.
Found deer that are deerwoods wise.
25 does were standing a few hundred yards from here after I left it to hunt a different spot yesterday.


----------



## Jim Thompson

A fine view from IA


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Now that’s a spot!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Pretty cool sit


----------



## stonecreek

I posted this in turkey section but here is a pic from behind the barn. Not really a view from stand but rather the 4wheeler.


----------



## antharper

Great thread , one of my favorite public land spots , always gonna see something . May be wood ducks or a beaver


----------



## antharper

Another public land tree , I see deer out of this tree about every sit , beautiful view also


----------



## antharper

On my lease that we are losing , hope to get to sit here a couple more times before season is over , killed my biggest buck out of this stand. Also got to watch my daughter kill her first deer and first buck here . This spot produced a lot of white bellies and some memories that will last forever .


----------



## Jim Thompson

Left and right from a stand we no longer have


----------



## Howard Roark

Finally made it to the Broad River.


----------



## Jim Thompson

A sweet sit for sure.


----------



## Howard Roark

Lying weather persun.


----------



## Buck70

Bump time.


----------



## Jim Thompson

A few years back looking over strip mines in western KY


----------



## Buck70

Time to resurrect this thread. One of my favorites.


----------



## Timberman

A couple


----------



## Buck70

Yes sir!


----------



## Timberman

Few more


----------



## Buck70

double like


----------



## rattlesnake1

My Bow stand in my back yard.


----------



## Buck70

bump for more views from the deer stand


----------



## mar0311

Bump


----------



## 1982ace




----------



## Buck70

like that a lot.


----------

